# First Sale! Pens!



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Made my first sale earlier this week to a Radio Station in Tillamook, OR

Really digging the set.

(from left to right)
Indian Rosewood, Rosewood and Ash(?), Paduak and Ash(?), Rosewood and Paduak, and Milante.

Sending them tomorrow, I'm fairly excited. What do you guys think?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats! I love the laminated ones, they're awesome. Never thought to try that.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Those were actually pre-drilled blanks through Penn State Ind.

Luckily I just recieved plenty of wood from my old instructor. That couldn't be used in his class.

Now I'll have: Purpleheart, Black walnut, Red Oak, Maple, and a nice piece of Paduak. 

I'll also be cutting down this next week; a beautiful box elder for turning later, and Russian Olive.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

It's pretty much a requirement that someone ask what your finish is, so I'll start....

What's your finish?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

b00kemdano said:


> It's pretty much a requirement that someone ask what your finish is, so I'll start....
> 
> What's your finish?



That is so true.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

3 - 5 layers of CA Glue w/ Polish Stone

I don't know if there's a grade for the stones. I use a small one that I obtained with a Dremel. So probably a lower end stone.


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful!! :thumbsup: pens. I realy like the dark to white wood contrast.
Do you have an Etsy account? Link if you do I'd love to see more.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

I have an Etsy account.

Here

I'm thinking about cutting some blanks with the miter-saw and seeing what kind of designs I can get out of them.


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice thank you. Can't wait to see more pieces. :thumbsup:


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice pens. I buy wood at Rockler off there 1.00 a board ft pallets, walnut, maple and purple heart. Do pens out of them as well as Myrtlewood, if you are in Oregon you need to do Myrtlewood pens. A friend told me today he would be cleaning out his dads shop soon and was going to bring me a bunch of wood. If anyone is in Portland, OR area I might be willing to share, my wife says I have enough wood.

Arthur


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Did someone say free wood?  Seattle is close to Portland.:laughing:
Just kidding. My wife says the same thing. I actually told her that I wouldn't bring home anymore wood until I use a significant amount of what I have. :thumbdown:


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

I had told my wife the same thing about more wood, then I stopped by Rockler a few weeks ago and they had a pallet of turning stock out front with FREE on it, couldn't resist, got some very nice walnut, cherry and a a few pieces of Spalted Maple. Just finished a pen and bowl out of the maple, will post pics soon.

I was serious about sharing wood with people in PDX, if this guy comes through, I'll kee you posted.

Arthur


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

I get nice pieces for turning pen blanks every once in awhile from my old shop instructor from the high school here. 

Luckily also my fiancees parents live out in the boondocks, and have a large variety of tree's.

Hopefully in the next week or two I'll be cutting down 1-2 Russian Olive, 1 Box Elder, and 1 Black Locust.

I'm from the east-side of Oregon in what you would consider to be the desert at the foot of the blue mountains. We are not blessed with Myrtlewood.


----------



## PenmanBean (Mar 11, 2011)

*Your 1st sale*

Great to hear of you first sale, I was there once about 367 pens ago. What really gave me the GO! was when I sold my highest dollar pen for 425.00. the highest before was 225.00. I started out with the slimlines from PSI and sold them for 25.00. I really enjoy creating Fine Writing Instruments, but now it is Addictive! always remember that Heh! Heh!


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like a good start to me. The slimline is one off my least favorite ones to turn, but it is a great place to start.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your sale - they are nice looking pens :thumbsup:


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Dvoigt said:


> Looks like a good start to me. The slimline is one off my least favorite ones to turn, but it is a great place to start.


They are my least favorite as well. The problem is I ordered myself the wrong pens. I enjoy the comfort line pens. I also sold mine for 10.00 a piece. Because they bought 5.

Sorry that I'm writing like a cave man. My punctuation and everything are usually alot better but I'm on my iPod. Stupid small screens。


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats on your first sale, its always a good one. Keep up the good work.

PenmanBean, What were the pens that you sold for $225 and $425. What kit were they, and what type of material did you use?
Nick


----------



## PenmanBean (Mar 11, 2011)

*Top Dollar Pen*

Hey Nick, the 225.00 pen was the Crafts Supply Filigree 10K Gold and material used was the African Blackwood. That was back before I didn't know to take a photo of each pen I make. The 425.00 was the Majestic Platinum from PSI, material used was the 80 year old Tobacco stick wood(Chestnut Oak). I also turned another Majestic using the Cocobolo wood that came out really Great. I had a lot of fun creating the Lodge floor tile and spalted Maple pens too, they had a lot of memory for the members since the tree felled was on the Lodge property. I did have fun turning the Whiskey barrel pen desk set and sent one as a gift to the Heaven Hill Distilleries in Bardstown, KY.


----------



## PenmanBean (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's my rendition of a 12 cent Pen, created from a Bic refill and the plastic nib. I made it with Black Oak as a one wood piece and you can see the size compared to the Whiskey barrel pen. It was fun turning it.
and some more creations and my little old shop.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Pretty cool, thanks.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

nblumert said:


> Pretty cool, thanks.


Last year I started making grunt calls, and predator calls. Sorry for poor picture quality some of these were taken last with my phone.









Bloodwood Grunt Call









Bloodwood Predator Call









Black Walnut Grunt









Koa Grunt Call









Purple Heart Predator Call









Black Walnut Predator Call


----------

